# Do Audax riders use tubeless



## Tripster (3 Dec 2020)

I was pondering this so thought I would ask. Not asking which is best as it’s been asked a thousand times but do you use them or see a benefit to them on Audax or long distance rides ?


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2020)

No. Too much risk and I've not got tubeless wheels. Decent tyres are much better for me.


----------



## Tripster (3 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> No. Too much risk and I've not got tubeless wheels. Decent tyres are much better for me.


What do you mean by risk ?


----------



## Solocle (3 Dec 2020)

Nope, it's easy to carry spare inner tubes, and everyone has them. A tubeless sealant failure wouldn't be so easy.

In 800 km of audaxes, no punctures. But my crankset did eat the chain at kilometre 10 of last year's Moonraker's and Sunseekers... a helpful passer by in Bath helped me fix that, but the damn thing was skipping a bit for the next 310 kms!


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2020)

Tripster said:


> What do you mean by risk ?



A few riders have had tyres split beyond the sealant's ability to fix it. That leaves you stuck compared to fitting a tyre boot if needed on a clincher tyre.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2020)

I ride audax and have used nothing but tubeless for six years and a little over 50,000 km. I do carry a tubeless repair kit ('worms', glue, worm poking tool), a tube, levers, a tyre boot and a pump, though I've never used any of these things on the road. I do pay close attention to tyre condition.


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2020)

Steve Abraham does.


----------



## Tripster (3 Dec 2020)

I have a new bike coming and plan on much longer rides. It’s fitted with Schwalbe pro ones and I specced tubeless. To be honest I cannot think of why I did or if it’s a benefit. I happily change tyres and tubes an don’t suffer any punctures really. Interesting to read Audaxes comments regarding them.
Thanks so far to all


----------



## Tripster (3 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Steve Abraham does.


70,000+ miles in a year.....did he have any punctures though ??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Same as many riders. Some do, some don't . I run tubeless on my road bike since 2014. But now do Audaxes on recumbent and don't run tubeless on that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Tripster said:


> 70,000+ miles in a year.....did he have any punctures though ??



for three years and none that brought him to a halt.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2020)

A good few Audaxers prefer tubeless, a lot don't.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (3 Dec 2020)

I get the impression that tubeless is easier 80% of the time, and harder 20% of the time?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I get the impression that tubeless is easier 80% of the time, and harder 20% of the time?



Where did you get the idea of 80/20 from and not 95/5 etc?


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (3 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Where did you get the idea of 80/20 from and not 95/5 etc?



From Mr Pareto


----------



## footloose crow (4 Dec 2020)

Tubeless seems to work better on wider tyres, say 30/32 mm. I do all my road biking (and have done the 500k of Audax achieved so far in this season) on 32mm tubeless Panaracer Gravel Kings (which are not thought to be particularly puncture proof) and so far have been OK. I am going to regret writing that. I run them at 55-60 psi and weigh 72kg. I like the wider tyre as it copes better with the rough back lanes, muddy roads and bits of gravel that most of my rides seem to involve even though I plan them as road rides. Previously had Mavic tyres and had bad rips on front and back that I couldn't seal with a tyre worm and had to put in an inner tube. It wasn't that hard, just a bit messy.

Everything I read about other people's experiences with tubeless suggests that running 25mm or less and trying to keep 120psi is just not compatible with tubeless - for the majority anyway. I know there are those who manage to do it and I salute you!

So in my limited experience, I would say tubeless is best on wider tyres and where roads are poor like deepest darkest rural Cornwall at the moment but probably aren't so effective on narrower tyres or where you have good surfaces. Inner tubes are less hassle when they puncture (compared to a tubeless when the sealant can't cope) and are less time consuming on maintenance. I prefer the lower pressure I can run on my tubeless tyres for comfort and also I like the fact that the sealant has stopped punctures that I would otherwise have had to mend.

So the decision come down to:

1. What kind of tyre width you run
2. What kind of roads are you on
3. How prepared are you to manage the messy inner tube switch if needed or do the regular maintenance of sealant levels

And possibly.....

4. Where you sit on the tubeless/inner tube debate which is probably similar to disc/rim brake, helmet/no helmet, steel/carbon, lycra/what you found in Lidl yesterday type debates. (ie. entirely down to your own experiences, prejudices, what you are used to and that your mates think).


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2021)

I'm relatively new to tubeless, running 38mm Panaracers on one bike and 25mm GP5000s on another. My other bikes have tubes.
I carry a tube and repair plugs. I've used plugs on the Panaracers, and had to put a tube in once (stoney off-road excursion). Not punctured the 25mm yet, but it's pretty new. I run the 25s at 70psi (compared with 90 for the same size tyre with tubes).


----------



## geocycle (1 May 2021)

I’m six months into tubeless and really like the ride I get from 28mm Schwalbe pro ones run at 60 psi. I’ve not had punctures but then again I rarely did with tubes. overall I’m happy.

They seem to lose about 10 psi over a week. Not dissimilar to my tube tyres and need pumping regularly, whereas wider tyres with more volume are more forgiving. Recently I’ve been noticing beads of sealant emerging from the side walls along the juncture between the side and face rubber strips. Anyone else had this?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jun 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I do all my road biking (and have done the 500k of Audax achieved so far in this season) on 32mm tubeless Panaracer Gravel Kings (which are not thought to be particularly puncture proof) and so far have been OK.
> 
> Everything I read about other people's experiences with tubeless suggests that running 25mm or less and trying to keep 120psi is just not compatible with tubeless - for the majority anyway. I know there are those who manage to do it and I salute you!
> 
> So in my limited experience, I would say tubeless is best on wider tyres and where roads are poor like deepest darkest rural Cornwall at the moment but probably aren't so effective on narrower tyres or where you have good surfaces.



Panaracer have now brought out a plus or + version of all their various Gravelking tread patterns (they go from slick to quite knobbly with all things in between) which offers more puncture protection over the previous versions with barely any more weight penalty. 

Interestingly the 26 and 28mm versions are not rated TLC (tube less compatible) but the 32mm upwards are TLC, which supports your thoughts above.


----------

